# Favorite suppliers for ingredients



## enzymerich (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi All,
I am looking around the web for the best (in terms of quality and prices) suppliers for ingredients and wondered if you all are wiling to share favorite sources of oils, essential oils, lye, glycerin, etc. Thanks!
Richie
Santa Fe, NM


----------



## MooreThanBags (Jun 2, 2013)

I buy my lye on Amazon from Essenntial Depot. The shipping is high but the cost per ounce including shipping is the best I have found. I use fragrance oil purchased from Ebay from VA candle company. I purchase my olive oil, coconut oil, and lard from Walmart and haven't been able to beat their prices.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jun 2, 2013)

In Canada, New Directions. Their shipping costs are great and I like their service & products. Also in Canada, Voyageur. They're smaller but will give me actual shipping costs before I pay. In the US, again, because both product & shipping costs are excellent. I like Daystar for f.o.'s and I'm ordering my Optiphen from Lotioncrafters.


----------

